# Had a branding party today! *Pic Heavy*



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

Woo! Had a branding party today! Branded 14 head, 6 of our own, 2 of our friend Stephanies, 4 of our friend Sabrinas, and 2 of our friend Nate! 






































Scrat





































JJ





























Polly




















I will add the rest in the post below!!!


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

I didn't very good pics of the 2yr olds but I will post a few pics of Sabrinas and Stephs
































































Stephs daughters horses












Quincy Branding her pony Fly!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Well behaved horses!!! I would've tried to kick you if I was the horse. I am impressed!


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Me too! Were they given a sedative?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Ha! They don't do it like they used to, huh?.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

They look sedated to me.
That was interesting. I've never seen a branding. Was that a freeze branding?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Interesting brands! And I'm with waresbear.. I would have knocked you a good one. They all seemed calm and happy with their hay


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes we sedated them all and all Freeze Branded


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You are such good owners, that is so less stressful on horses unlike this I came across...


----------



## Fahntasia (Dec 19, 2011)

^ Holy c**p!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh very cool. Friends of mine are going to get their horses freeze branded and I didn't know what to think. I like them... ;-)


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes I am excited to see how they turn out! Can't wait for 3 months to go buy lol.


----------



## Jumperforjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

I know nothing about branding so this maybe a totally stupid question but why did you brand all the horses on the right side expect Polly who you did on the left?

It seems like the way you went about it was as kind/gentle as possible.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

:shock:Whoa wares, holy crap is right!!


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

Jumperforjoy said:


> I know nothing about branding so this maybe a totally stupid question but why did you brand all the horses on the right side expect Polly who you did on the left?
> 
> It seems like the way you went about it was as kind/gentle as possible.



It isn't a stupid question we actually debated where we should put Pollys brand as she has her breeders brand on her RH which is where are brand is placed obviously. But we have all 4 corners (R-H, R-SH, L-H, L-SH) as we also have paints and you never know where the color might be. 

So we debated whether to put it on the shoulder or the LH and went back and forth for a good week before the branding. Then we got together today before branding her and talked and looked and placed the brand and decided it would look best on the LH.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Do you have any pictures of a healed brand (after 3 months) so we can see what they look like.


----------



## Jumperforjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

That makes sense thanks, Learn something new everyday, Never thought about that with paints but I guess you do need options


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I have seen a freeze brand on a black horse and the hairs of the brand were white. What happens on a white or grey horse??


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

Here is our brand....









Here is Sabrinas brand....









Here is Stephanies brand.....









Here is Nates


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

So I am assuming it would not show up on a light horse...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

On light colored (light palomino's, grays, roans that are really white, etc) horses, what they do is leave the brand on longer and completely kill the hair follicle...so that no hair grows back in at all. So, instead of white hair on a dark horse, what you see is the dark skin on a light horse....

Not the most ideal example as it was a quickie brand done by the BLM, but you can see the result of the freezebrand on my gray horse.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

nvr2many said:


> So I am assuming it would not show up on a light horse...


Sorry I meant to get back to you lol! No it would not show up on greys unless you held it on long enough to kill the hair completely so it would come back as a "bald brand".


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

I ad Sam freeze branded in April. He was sedated. I thought he was going to o down on his. He conks out GOOD. 

I love your brands.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you both!


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

We've been considering branding ours, but wasn't sure where we could get it done or if there were people that come out and do it. We want to brand our lifelong horses to be better identified in case of theft or, god forbid, they get out and are found.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm new to the whole branding thing so forgive me if this is a stupid question....
Can't you just micro chip a horse like you do a dog? Why don't people or do they?

Oh and nice pics by the way for all of us who have never seen the process.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

SpiritLifter said:


> ..
> Can't you just micro chip a horse like you do a dog? Why don't people or do they?


You can but unless you have a micro chip reader, and you know that the horse has one - or where to look even if you do - it isn't easily spotted.

You can't miss a brand and it has saved many stolen horses.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

SpiritLifter said:


> I'm new to the whole branding thing so forgive me if this is a stupid question....
> Can't you just micro chip a horse like you do a dog? Why don't people or do they?
> 
> Oh and nice pics by the way for all of us who have never seen the process.


People do but you have to be in a area where the vets have the chip reader and such. And around here we don't have that for horses. I would much rather have a identifying mark that people can see and keep the honest theafs honest. And having brands has saved a lot of stolen horses because the recognize the brand. It is also good if your horse isn't papered and is used as a proof of ownership.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Very neat! Ive honestly been contemplating doing this with my 2yr old


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

These are great pictures! A very good example of how well this can go when done correctly by experienced hands. A few of our horses are branded, but they didn't turn out half as well as yours did!


----------



## dejavuchicka (Feb 27, 2012)

I have a dumb question! Why does the hair grow back white?


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I don't get it. Why do you brand them? 
Some horses have breed brands, Some horses have the breeders brands, Some horses have farm or ranch brands? 
What if you sell the horse and it goes to a different ranch?


With micro chips they are always injected in the same area on the horse, and the chip if it is read will alert the reader if the horse is stolen, and give name and address of owner. Brands won't do that.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

dejavuchicka said:


> I have a dumb question! Why does the hair grow back white?


Not a dumb question at all! 

When you freeze brand you kill the color folicle of the hair and it will grow back white, and if you hold it longer it will kill the hair completely. 

Have you ever seen roans that have been bitten or gotten a injury where they are roan? Have you noticed the solid patches of hair grow but the roan doesn't? Sorta the same concept just a different thing, the area was damaged so only the under color grew back and not the roan. I hope that made sense...freeze branding kills the color part of the cells and will come back in white instead of chestnut, or whatever color the horse is.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Taffy Clayton said:


> and the chip *if it is read* will alert the reader if the horse is stolen, and give name and address of owner. Brands won't do that.


And that is the problem - IF it is read. With a brand, it is a distinguishing mark that can be seen from a distance. 

You don't have to go through every horse in an auction with a reader to know if one shows up as stolen but you sure can see the brand.


----------



## dejavuchicka (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you BarrelRacingLvr!! That makes sense


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

Taffy Clayton said:


> I don't get it. Why do you brand them?
> Some horses have breed brands, Some horses have the breeders brands, Some horses have farm or ranch brands?
> What if you sell the horse and it goes to a different ranch?
> 
> ...


We brand for Identification purposes, a signature mark, ect as we breed, raise, and train performance horses (barrel and pole horses). And I would rather have a brand than a microchip and the vets up here don't do MC on horses anyway. 

And brands have to be registered with the state so if a horse is stolen they know exactly who the brand is registered and belongs to. Also you see brands so it truly keeps the honest thief honest and they tend to steer clear of horses with brands. Also if a horse doesn't have papers it is used as a identification purpose and a proof of ownership once you have your brand s

It is all preference


----------



## MakeYourMark (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't know if I'd be able to do this and keep my lunch down... I'd just keep thinking about how I was burning or freezing the horse's skin. I'd pretty much pass out at the thought of deliberately harming them.

Hence why I am not a vet, and have no plans to be!! xD


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

MYM, actually, unlike hot branding, freeze branding isn't painful at all for the horse. I would venture to say it was no more uncomfortable than light pressure from a spur. The main video that they have on youtube demonstrating how it's done, they are doing it on a young horse that isn't even sedated and she showed no signs at all of being uncomfortable.


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

awesome video, smrobs. thanks for posting it.

I've had to microchip dogs and cats before.. and it's done with a 14 gauge needle into the scruff of the neck. To give ya'll a visual, that's roughly the size of a number 2 pencil being inserted into the skin. Most handle it pretty well, but I can imagine it hurts like hell.

Yeah, given a choice, I'd choose freezebranding.


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

So...more questions! If I wanted to brand my horse...how would I do that? Would I have to make a brand up? Then have the iron made...etc.? That sounds way expensive. LOL. But makes sense for the reasons already stated.

I know people have been "branding" themselves now as a matter of body art so if a person can stand it I think a horse should be able too. 

What about tattooing? Did they ever do that as a way to id? My dog had it in his ear and my other dog on his thigh.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

AndreaSctlnd said:


> So...more questions! If I wanted to brand my horse...how would I do that? Would I have to make a brand up? Then have the iron made...etc.? That sounds way expensive. LOL. But makes sense for the reasons already stated.
> 
> I know people have been "branding" themselves now as a matter of body art so if a person can stand it I think a horse should be able too.
> 
> What about tattooing? Did they ever do that as a way to id? My dog had it in his ear and my other dog on his thigh.


Yes you would have to design a brand, but you should call your states Agriculture Department and see if they have any strict rules about brand designs. Then you would contact them again and proceed to register your design with the Department of Agriculture. Also you must request a specific location of where you want your brand to be located which they will specify when you ask. Then yes get the Branding Iron made and prices range on the size of brand you want. 

In TB,QH,STB racing the Jockey Club tattoos the horses lips for registration ID.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

When I originally registered my brand in PA, I down loaded the form from the internet, then sent it in with $10.00 to cover the cost of registration. I used a design that I spent a lot of time making.

I looked into a lot of different places that make irons and the one I liked was Pittsburgh Foundry in TX. I had the horse's brand made and a smaller one for saddles, saddle bags, etc. Cost on the whole thing was about $120.00 and took about 10 days.


----------



## SunnyBlack (May 5, 2012)

I know this is going to sound like a stupid question, but Ive always wondered, why do you brand at all, when most horses these days are mirochipped? I know originally it was a way to claim horse ownership when large herds would intermingle, but in todays world, there are so many other options that seem more widely popular. Like all the horses at my barn are chipped, even some of the western ponies that have brands (breeding brands it looks like) So is there a reason beyond visual ownership that you brand these days?


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

arrowsaway said:


> awesome video, smrobs. thanks for posting it.
> 
> I've had to microchip dogs and cats before.. and it's done with a 14 gauge needle into the scruff of the neck. To give ya'll a visual, that's roughly the size of a number 2 pencil being inserted into the skin. Most handle it pretty well, but I can imagine it hurts like hell.
> 
> Yeah, given a choice, I'd choose freezebranding.


it is NOT the same size as a number 2 pencil, and the animals don't usually notice, especially horses. I'd much rather have the quick pinch of a needle than a brand. (But, that's just my opinion on the matter.)

Here is an image of a horse being microchipped, courtesy of Wikipedia:


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

SunnyBlack said:


> I know this is going to sound like a stupid question, but Ive always wondered, why do you brand at all, when most horses these days are mirochipped?


First off, most horses are not microchipped. If you go back to the beginning of this thread, the question has already been answered.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

iridehorses said:


> First off, most horses are not microchipped. If you go back to the beginning of this thread, the question has already been answered.


Over in Europe, it is becoming law that all horses must be microchipped, and I believe a few states here require it too. So your statement is only part true. Tons of horses are microchipped overseas, and it's had tons of benefits. I think it will likely end up catching on over here, too.

But, that's off topic, for which I apologize, and I will add something about it - While I'm not a fan of branding, personally, I do think the marks you chose look good.


----------



## SunnyBlack (May 5, 2012)

Yeah I have to agree with shoebox, for example I own a friesian and its required for every foal dropped to be microchipped. I also believe its required for most warmbloods and heavily incorporated in racing thoroughbred farms. (I have a few friends in that world who all microchip their foals) And considering they have eye-identification now too, it's not something to dismiss so easily. In fact honestly I see less and less branded horses, and like I said there's plenty of western ponies at my barn who are microchipped. However if branding works better as a physical way of identifying your horse, then thats fine. I'm not trying to shoot-down branding at all, I just honestly wanted to know its modern uses, not that I think it's old or outdated. That was not what I asked, and I hope it wasn't taken that way.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I have a question as well; can you show a horse that has a brand? It would be something I'd consider but if I couldn't show my horse it would be sort of disappointing. (I'm talking breed shows and the like, isn't it against most club rules to 'alter the horse's appearance'? I'd only assume that it would techniquely be counted as such.)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't know about showing a branded horse. I would assume that a brand would be ing the realm of acceptable alterations, though.

As for the microchipping thing. I live in the middle of ranching/cowboy country. I don't know a single horse owner/breeder that has a microchipped horse. Even if they were chipped, none of the vets around here would check for it because it's not common. So, it would basically be a waste of money. Most of the auction houses around here don't even have microchip readers.

However, brands are another story. If your horse is branded and it gets stolen, you can send a description to each auction house in the vicinity and they can positively identify your horse even if he's standing in the middle of a pen full of horses.

If you guys don't want to brand your horses, that's fine, but not everyone wants to (or sees the point) of microchipping their horse.


----------



## Jumperforjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

The biggest problem I have with micro chips is that on some horses (even small pets) they will "float" around the body and end up in a totally different spots, so even when someone does check for a chip they only check the neck area and miss it completely (I worked at a small animal clinic for many years and sometimes it was impossible to find chips in pets who were known to have a chip, as owner did themselves and just asked to check it or we would sometimes find in lower shoulder or upper leg) I am going to guess auction workers don't care enough to check the whole body, and it's not like if someone stole your horse and then resold it privately that the buyer would be able to see a chip if no vet check was done (and as some said in some areas the vet wouldn't even check for one, I have sold horses and the buyer did a vet check and DID NOT check for a chip) 

As a one- two horse owner there is no reason for me to get a brand BUT my Oldenburg was branded by her breeder and I am glad that it was done so it's a identifying mark if good forbid she went missing/stolen, as she is a solid bay with only a tiny white cornet band, not easily picked out of a crowd, my girls isn't a freeze brand so not as noticeable but still there! 

That being said just as a side note, i have both donated blood and had a tattoo and although these aren't the same I would prob prefer the tattoo just surface pain then the needle going deep.. Makes me shudder thinking about it... Haha


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Jumperforjoy said:


> The biggest problem I have with micro chips is that on some horses (even small pets) they will "float" around the body and end up in a totally different spots, so even when someone does check for a chip they only check the neck area and miss it completely (I worked at a small animal clinic for many years and sometimes it was impossible to find chips in pets who were known to have a chip, as owner did themselves and just asked to check it or we would sometimes find in lower shoulder or upper leg) I am going to guess auction workers don't care enough to check the whole body, and it's not like if someone stole your horse and then resold it privately that the buyer would be able to see a chip if no vet check was done (and as some said in some areas the vet wouldn't even check for one, I have sold horses and the buyer did a vet check and DID NOT check for a chip)


In small animals it might be common, but not so in horses. From microchipequine.com:

"Can the microchip move around or 'migrate' after it is injected?

No. Once properly installed, the chip will not migrate or move. It will be there when you need it. (A study published in the Journal of the American Veterinary Medical Association (2003 223:1316-1319) revealed that microchips implanted in the nuchal ligament did not migrate.)"

I can see why a brand might be nice for identification if that's your thing - just trying to clear things up. And I too both have been tattooed and regularly give blood... If I could exchange the pain of the tattoo with the pain of giving blood, I would do it in a heartbeat!  But hey, to each their own


----------



## Jumperforjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

Shoebox said:


> In small animals it might be common, but not so in horses. From microchipequine.com:
> 
> "Can the microchip move around or 'migrate' after it is injected?
> 
> ...


I think the important part to that statement is proper installment, I have heard from one person who had her horses done and then years later it was in a very different spot, that being said that was years ago so vets are maybe getting better at proper placement, which make it more reliable. 

I am not against chips it's just the fact that a member of the public can not see it nor will all vets check for it I don't see it as being as "helpful" as a brand in the case of lost/stolen.

Sadly no matter what we do to prevent theifs no brand or chip will stop them if they want it bad enough :? Until we get gps on the chip... That I may go for haha 

I have read about a lot of rescues looking into freeze branding to prevent the horses they adopt out from ever ending up being slaughtered as the chip is just not reliable enough :-( as sadly auction workers don't care enough.

I guess I just hate the feeling of that huge needle getting gabbed into my arm *shudder* I still do it though doesn't stop me just would prefer the surface pain  but like you said to each their own


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

It looks like the horses did not seem to mind


----------

